# taken Clomid, just found out clinic is closed for holidays!!!!!!!



## 12tigger (May 9, 2009)

Hi everyone

Ive taken my clomid, im fighting through the period pain, ive phoned the clinic to make a scan appointment for next week and ive found out they are closed for holidays.

I am absolutely gutted.

Last month we couldnt do IUI as the clomid had worked too well and at the day 12 scan (on a friday) the follicles wouldn't have lasted until the monday for insemination.

Why didnt they let me know they would be closed last month?

Surely they would have known when their holidays were?

I am absolutely gutted.


----------



## PompeyD (Jan 17, 2009)

That's really rubbish     How long are they closed for?

Seems bad that they didn''t tell you last month that they would be closed. Is day 12 the first time they scan you?

PompeyD


----------



## 12tigger (May 9, 2009)

Last month the day 12 scan was my first one and the clomid had worked too well so we missed the IUI window.

I was told to phone on the first day of my p to make a day 8 scan appointment.

When i rang i was told they are closed for 2 weeks.

How poor is that?

Im happy to say that we've got over it a bit now, looking forward to the September session but really ....


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Tigger, that is shocking!  Is it a private clinic or NHS?

Are they just closed during the time you need scans or also for when you'd have the IUI?

If it's just the scans I would ask if there is somewhere else you can get scanned.  I know in London for example there are quite a few independent places that do them for £70-£100.


----------



## 12tigger (May 9, 2009)

NHS so we dont have a lot of choice

I was due to have the scan early next week with the IUI within the next few days.

Rest assured I will be speaking to someone about it - when they come back from their holidays!


----------



## PompeyD (Jan 17, 2009)

Tigger, glad you're feeling bit better.

Good luck for your next tx, the IUI ttc thread is great if you want to come join us
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=196782.0


PompeyD


----------



## 12tigger (May 9, 2009)

Thank you Pompey

What a lovely person you are!!

I will definately pop over to the IUI group soon

XX


----------



## smetty (Jul 31, 2009)

hi i had no idea that could happen my doc told me they say day 12 as its early. id be furious n go somewhere else if i were u. good luck


----------



## 12tigger (May 9, 2009)

You know its a really strange thing -

I phoned my consultant's sec and explained the clinic was closed and she was like - 'so what?'

I spoke to the consultant and he was 'and?'

I spoke to the receptionist at the clinic and she shrugged her shoulders

Is it me or do these people do not get that I need to get pregnant?


----------



## PompeyD (Jan 17, 2009)

That's really poor, you'd think they'd have some idea how important treatment is to the women having it and at least try to be apologetic


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm yet to meet anyone involved in fert tx at the NHS who can appreciate the sense of urgency we have when TTC.

Every month is precious, every cycle is important - whether you're private or not - because time is ticking and each month takes up more energy and emotion.

They don't get it!  

Tig I am staggered by the response you've had.  I would find out who the most senior person in the clinic is, and write a letter to them asking why you weren't alerted to their holiday schedule in advance of beginning another cycle, and cc the main hospital complaints board (or whatever they might be called).  You could even cc the GP that referred you initially.

Even with NHS we are paying for it through our NI tax so we do have a right to received a decent standard of service!

Sending you lots of


----------



## 12tigger (May 9, 2009)

Thank you both for your lovely replies

Trouble is my consultant is the top dog and we paid to see him privately before being taken on by NHS

I dont want to complain because ive got to deal with these folks next month .... not to mention have them do unspeakable things to me ....

But they dont get it

Im 37 (and a half!) my husband is 65 - we havent got all day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Just got to keep positive for next month i suppose.

They are spectacularly crap though


----------



## sparklez (Jan 12, 2009)

I cant believe what you've must have been through Tigger! It really is unbelievable!! 
How can they just shrug you off when it is quite clearly their error!! SO BAD!!   
I would defo kick some  !!!!!! 
I know you will have to deal with them in the future but you need to let them know that you wont take any poo!! 
I really hope everything works out for you and your DH x x x x


----------



## 12tigger (May 9, 2009)

Thank you kind and lovely people 

You have all made me feel so much better

I think i may give a little ring on monday and just rattle the cage a little!

Watch this space!


----------



## 12tigger (May 9, 2009)

well i phoned the clinic and spoke to the reasonable one!

Apparently they had to close as last year different holidays had caused chaos

Does this make me feel any better?

Am i any closer to becoming pregnant?

Hmmmmm!

Eyes down for the next period and then (hopefully) treatment!


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

I still find it inexcusable that they couldn't tell you in advance when the holidays were going to be.

Madness!

Anyway, as you say, onwards and upwards for the next cycle!

Stay +ve Tig - sending you and your DH all the luck in the world  

      

ps - I've blown you a few bubbles to help


----------



## 12tigger (May 9, 2009)

thank you!

hope everything goes well for you too

speak soon

tig


----------

